# Dragon Stone



## johnny70 (20 Mar 2008)

I have had a delivery of Dragon Stone today from AquaEssential, lovely rock but a couple of the pieces are quite big   I'm wanting them for a nano scape(54ltr) that i'm going to be doing, is it easy to split of break? I don't want to just hack at it and make a mess of the stuff, any tips?

Cheers
JOHNNY


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Mar 2008)

A hammer and bolster.   
If align your chissle following the grain and hit it then it will split quite naturally. Generally i find that rock breaks up well and you'll end up with some really nice pieces.


----------



## johnny70 (20 Mar 2008)

Excellent, thanks Dan   

JOHNNY


----------



## afroturf (20 Mar 2008)

I've tried with Dragon stone, I first got some about a year ago and found some pieces impossible to break with a hammer and chisel. But others broke quite easily and as Dan said they break with the direction of the wholes.

I also found that with most of the stones I broke were a different less attractive colour on the side that has split, donâ€™t know if this was the same for Dan but with mine the original colour was a pale sandy colour but the ones I broke had a bluely grey colour to the broken side.

So Iâ€™d try a small section to see if the same colours appear on yours in case you don't like it.


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Mar 2008)

I didn't notice that but sounds like a good idea to test it first.


----------



## bugs (20 Mar 2008)

This may sound a bit daft, however, when you first try and break it place the stone on something soft (such as a folded towel). This lessens the shock on the stone when you hit the chisel, reducing the risk of shattering the stone and increasing your chances of breaking along a clean line. Reduce the level of cushioning if you find that the stone does not break at first.


----------



## TDI-line (20 Mar 2008)

Try breaking the rock with a hammer and bolster, and place on a grass lawn. 

This is how i break bricks for a clean cut.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (20 Mar 2008)

I did this on my "mini" landscaping rocks from AE. I had one nice one and one large ugerly one. Took the fiances chisel and hammer to it. Was too scared... Got him to do it and ended up with 5 nice rocks


----------



## johnny70 (20 Mar 2008)

Thanks for the replies, will find out an old chisel  

Cheers,
JOHNNY


----------



## TDI-line (21 Mar 2008)

Remember to use a stone chisel, not a wood one.


----------

